# Grooming



## Alfie xx (Nov 7, 2012)

At what age should my puppy have his first hair cut???


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

It all depends on you really and how your managing with it, if you keep on top of your pups coat then all you need to do is trim his/her face so that they can see and maybe it's private areas for hygienic reasons

If you're dogs matt free then it's just down to how you prefer your dogs coat, long or short

I gave bailey a little scissors trim around 4/5 months old x


----------



## Alfie xx (Nov 7, 2012)

Great thank you. I've already trimmed the hair around his eyes and regularly comb him so I'll see how it goes


----------

